# Survival BOV Build.. 95 S10 Blazer



## jbrooks19

Ok, I hvae a 95 Blazer (S10) i purchased this past fall and im working on building it as my and my families BOV. I am extremely proactive at maintaining it.

It started like this: Broken mirrors, fugly running boards, etc...








Then fixed some problems and this is a little progress:








And this is where it is at today: All front end parts are Moog, roof rack, 2" Lift kit, 31" BF Goodrich tires, New transfer case and all components and other misc things.








The entire build thread can be found here and will be updated as work progresses:http://blazerforum.com/forum/builds-48/red-riding-hood-95-blazer-build-87862/


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Pictures did not come thru. All I see are small black boxes with an X in them.
What engine is in your S-10? The 4.3 V-6? If so you can get rid of the computer and go with a carburetor and regular electronic ignition.
I had an 82 S-10 pickup I drove for over 20 years and 378,000 miles. It had the Isuzu 4 cyl that gave me a solid 28 mpg. But NO power.
I want to get a second generation (90's) with the 4.3 just to hot rod and have fun with it.


----------



## Kauboy

The pictures appear to be stored on the forum which your link points to, and they require membership to the forum in order to access.

I'd love to see the BOV, but I'm unwilling to become a member of yet another forum in order to do so.
Could you upload them to Photobucket, or a similar site?


----------



## jbrooks19

Yeah, sorry about that. Give me a couple minutes and i'll have them fixed.


----------



## Arklatex

I had a 4.3 vortec s10 for awhile. That was a great first truck! I did just about everything a young and dumb ******* could do to that truck and it kept on running! Im surprised chevy quit making them.


----------



## jbrooks19

Ok, all pictures should work now. Let me know if they dont.


----------



## jbrooks19

Also, it is the 4.3L Vortec with push button 4wd (That will be converted to manual in the spring when it warms up)


----------



## jbrooks19

Here are some more random pictures

View attachment 9306


View attachment 9307


Got this for extra fuel, needs cleaned up and mount built (Was meant for water after WW2 but with some gas tank sealer in the can it will work for fuel)
View attachment 9308


----------



## Slippy

Hey jbrooks! Good to see you again.

ARe you thinking about a winch? 4WD is made better with a good winch.


----------



## jbrooks19

Hey Slip, yeah its nice to be back.. Its been so crazy with work and the new kid that I just havent had much time. Plus working on this Blazer has kept me busy in my spare time.

Yes I am going to do a Winch-in-bumper type of setup. 
Similar to this:







No brush guard though, I think it is ugly on that bumper.


----------



## jbrooks19

As of the maintenance on this truck, I change the air filter, oil, oil filter and grease everything every 3,000 miles..

Every 10k miles i change spark plugs and at every 25k i change/flush trans fluid and filter.

All balljoints, pitman arm, idler arm, tie rods and U-Joints have been replaced with Moog parts and have a complete extra set of all these parts in my parts bin. 

All brake compenents are Wagner Thermo-Quiet

Next on the list: 
Install off road lights (Then convert them from Halogen bulbs to LED)
Mount Jerry can
Replace shocks
Convert transfer case to manual engagment


----------



## Chipper

Nice rig. I would suggest you change the color. Red would be my last choice for a BOV.


----------



## James m

Have you thought about trying to increase power? I have a 4.3 chevy myself and the torque number is good but i never liked the hp.


----------



## jbrooks19

James m said:


> Have you thought about trying to increase power? I have a 4.3 chevy myself and the torque number is good but i never liked the hp.


Idk, for me the 200hp it puts out has always been more than enough. So, more than likely i wont modify the engine since it works for me, plus alot of the time more HP means more fuel used and in a B.O. situation fuel will be scarce and you will want to conserve it the best you can.


----------



## jbrooks19

Chipper said:


> Nice rig. I would suggest you change the color. Red would be my last choice for a BOV.


Eventually it will be changed. Most likely a Satin black.


----------



## jbrooks19

Let me know your thoughts and ideas for BOV type upgrades!!


----------



## James m

My chevy has upgraded springs and shocks in the rear for more weight. Probably installed by a previous owner for towing.

The thing i would do is one of those tow hitch deer carriers for extra space. It doesn't always have to carry a deer.

I agree somewhat with the engine upgrades, but it would be nice.


----------



## jbrooks19

James m said:


> My chevy has upgraded springs and shocks in the rear for more weight. Probably installed by a previous owner for towing.
> 
> The thing i would do is one of those tow hitch deer carriers for extra space. It doesn't always have to carry a deer.
> 
> I agree somewhat with the engine upgrades, but it would be nice.


Like one of these?? 








I have one already, I use it for my snow blower lol... It works great.. Between the roof rack and the hitch carrier I have a decent amount of space. I am looking for a bigger roof rack though for more space. Mine is a little small.


----------



## Arklatex

jbrooks19 said:


> Also, it is the 4.3L Vortec with push button 4wd (That will be converted to manual in the spring when it warms up)


That's a great idea. Mine had the push button too. One time it got stuck in 4h due to a bad part. I had to drive it like that for a week while getting the money together to fix it. I will never again own a 4x4 with a push button transfer case. My fear was not getting stuck in 4 again but rather it not going into 4 when I need it most.


----------



## jbrooks19

Arklatex said:


> That's a great idea. Mine had the push button too. One time it got stuck in 4h due to a bad part. I had to drive it like that for a week while getting the money together to fix it. I will never again own a 4x4 with a push button transfer case. My fear was not getting stuck in 4 again but rather it not going into 4 when I need it most.


If you read my build thread on blazerforum.com you will see what happened to my 4wd... But, just in case... I'll tell ya here. I was driving down the road doing probably 30mph and all of a sudden it started making or horrible noise and came to a screeching stop. It had went (on its own) into 4lo while driving. Then, it would not come out of 4lo. I had to be towed and my family had to be picked up by my father in law. It sucked. At that point i decided the push button 4wd had to go. I towed it to the shop, they replaced the TCCM (Transfer case control module) and it now works great again. I just don't like running the risk of that happening again so it is getting converted.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

jbrooks19 said:


> Let me know your thoughts and ideas for BOV type upgrades!!


I don't know if you already have them, but on my GMC Sierra 4X4 I got the off road kit which included (among other things) skid plates for the engine oil pan, transfer case, and transmission.


----------



## Denton

About time you returned, Mr. Brooks.

Oh. You are allowed more leave if that is what is necessary to finish the SUV. It is looking good!


----------



## jbrooks19

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't know if you already have them, but on my GMC Sierra 4X4 I got the off road kit which included (among other things) skid plates for the engine oil pan, transfer case, and transmission.


Yep, it has all the skid plates under it and the G80 locking rear end. It is the same as the ZR2 except for fender flares and mines a 4dr.


----------



## jbrooks19

Denton said:


> About time you returned, Mr. Brooks.
> 
> Oh. You are allowed more leave if that is what is necessary to finish the SUV. It is looking good!


Thanks, happy to be back.. It will be a slow build but i'll get there lol


----------



## Mad Trapper

Nice little truck.

I am fond of the S10s and have a pickup with the Baja package.

One thing I don not like is the fuel pump in the gas tank. I like the fuel injection when it works right but it makes things complicated to work on. I am considering a 2bbl holley carb, electric fuel pump mounted in the engine compartment (spare behind the seat) and simple electronic ignition (spare behind the seat). The truck is old enough to do away with all the smog BS.

For your S10: HD alternator (save original for spare) and a 2nd deep cycle battery. 12V air compressor. 12V/120V AC inverter. Besides off road lamps a good spotlight. Some led lamps for inside and under the hood, rechargeable batts for these you can charge with the inverter. A few solar lawn lamps for setting up camp or use inside the truck. HD bumper jack from a farm supply, bottle jack, jack stands (2), wood blocks. Tire chains (at least 1 set). Tow chain/strap and cum-along. Two 8" planks as long as you can carry for when you are really stuck. Full size spare tire (make sure you can get it free if stored underneath) and tire plug kit. When you replace the fan belt and radiator/heater hoses save the old ones for spares. Tool set, I keep mine in GI large ammo box, if I can't fix it with these tools I probably can't do it at home either.


----------



## MI.oldguy

Good lookin little truck!,the 4.3 will respond well with a few mods.just like the small block chevy.in fact,a sb chevy will bolt in with the right parts.


----------



## AquaHull

Mad Trapper said:


> Nice little truck.
> 
> I am fond of the S10s and have a pickup with the Baja package.
> 
> One thing I don not like is the fuel pump in the gas tank. I like the fuel injection when it works right but it makes things complicated to work on. I am considering a 2bbl holley carb, electric fuel pump mounted in the engine compartment (spare behind the seat) and simple electronic ignition (spare behind the seat). The truck is old enough to do away with all the smog BS.
> 
> For your S10: HD alternator (save original for spare) and a 2nd deep cycle battery. 12V air compressor. 12V/120V AC inverter. Besides off road lamps a good spotlight. Some led lamps for inside and under the hood, rechargeable batts for these you can charge with the inverter. A few solar lawn lamps for setting up camp or use inside the truck. HD bumper jack from a farm supply, bottle jack, jack stands (2), wood blocks. Tire chains (at least 1 set). Tow chain/strap and cum-along. Two 8" planks as long as you can carry for when you are really stuck. Full size spare tire (make sure you can get it free if stored underneath) and tire plug kit. When you replace the fan belt and radiator/heater hoses save the old ones for spares. Tool set, I keep mine in GI large ammo box, if I can't fix it with these tools I probably can't do it at home either.


I had to cut the hoses off my '00 S10 EXT CAB 4WD. The belt was a piece of cake to save though.
Had to dis connect the steering shaft to get at #3 plug.
Draining the radiator was interesting

You have a good list to start with,I even have some things like the inverter,cum a long and chain, jack off stands,wood scraps.
Now my truck will be full and I won't have room for ammo.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad

I have a 4WD [auto] Blazer. Did your 2" boost actually give you any extra clearance? I soooo need more clearance around here with all the terribad volcanic hard rock off road paths cut by dozers 50 years ago. Really I have been struggling to actually find something that actually yields ground clearance for a reasonable price, no just something that raises the overall height. Sky Jackers are a bit too extreme for everyday driving. Any ideas here?


----------



## jbrooks19

Mad Trapper said:


> Nice little truck.
> 
> I am fond of the S10s and have a pickup with the Baja package.
> 
> One thing I don not like is the fuel pump in the gas tank. I like the fuel injection when it works right but it makes things complicated to work on. I am considering a 2bbl holley carb, electric fuel pump mounted in the engine compartment (spare behind the seat) and simple electronic ignition (spare behind the seat). The truck is old enough to do away with all the smog BS.
> 
> For your S10: HD alternator (save original for spare) and a 2nd deep cycle battery. 12V air compressor. 12V/120V AC inverter. Besides off road lamps a good spotlight. Some led lamps for inside and under the hood, rechargeable batts for these you can charge with the inverter. A few solar lawn lamps for setting up camp or use inside the truck. HD bumper jack from a farm supply, bottle jack, jack stands (2), wood blocks. Tire chains (at least 1 set). Tow chain/strap and cum-along. Two 8" planks as long as you can carry for when you are really stuck. Full size spare tire (make sure you can get it free if stored underneath) and tire plug kit. When you replace the fan belt and radiator/heater hoses save the old ones for spares. Tool set, I keep mine in GI large ammo box, if I can't fix it with these tools I probably can't do it at home either.


Very good ideas... I already am planning the swap to the AD244 alternator just got someother stuff to do first. I have an off road jack and spare tire mounted to the roof rack, and plans to change the roof rack around to accommodate a tool box. As i do in all my vehicle i have jumper cables, jump box, tow straps, recovery straps, extra fluid (oil, water, trans fluid, etc...), fire extinguisher and first aid kit. I do like all your other ideas tho, i think the lighting and the inverters are a great idea.


----------



## jbrooks19

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> I have a 4WD [auto] Blazer. Did your 2" boost actually give you any extra clearance? I soooo need more clearance around here with all the terribad volcanic hard rock off road paths cut by dozers 50 years ago. Really I have been struggling to actually find something that actually yields ground clearance for a reasonable price, no just something that raises the overall height. Sky Jackers are a bit too extreme for everyday driving. Any ideas here?


I did 2" lift shackle in the back and cranked up the torsion bars for the front about 1.75in and then swapped over to 31x10.5 R15 tires and that got me about 3in more ground clearance. On stock wheels the only rubbing i get is on the frame a little in the front at a full turn, 1in wheel spacers would fix this. The blazer looks nice with stock wheels and the arrangement i described above if you use 1in spacers on the front wheels and 2 or 2.5in spacers on the back. You will notice the rear axle is not as wide as the front so the back tires sit in further/closer to the frame than the front does, that's why a wider spacer for the rear wheels is used. It makes it look awesome too... lol


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Mad Trapper said:


> I like the fuel injection when it works right but it makes things complicated to work on. I am considering a 2bbl holley carb, electric fuel pump mounted in the engine compartment (spare behind the seat) and simple electronic ignition (spare behind the seat). The truck is old enough to do away with all the smog BS.


It would be better to mount the electric fuel pump lower than the fuel tank. I mounted mine on the inside of the frame rail about two feet in front of the tank.


----------



## Mad Trapper

rice paddy daddy said:


> It would be better to mount the electric fuel pump lower than the fuel tank. I mounted mine on the inside of the frame rail about two feet in front of the tank.


Point well taken and especially important for a FI system, with a carb system less so.

Thing that bothers me about frame mount is the weather we get and exposure to road salt and similar debris. Also a PITA to work on road/trailside.

On my old SB chevys I was partial to Carter mechanical pumps. When a pump went in the woods on an old F-250 wood hauler, we bungeed a motorcycle tank on the roof, and gravity feed the carb to get home. Adapt and overcome!


----------



## jbrooks19

Today I'll be working on mounting the off road lights, i still need to order the LED conversions for them so they draw less from my alternator/battery.


----------



## Big Country1

jbrooks19 said:


> Let me know your thoughts and ideas for BOV type upgrades!!


Ive got one... Get a Ford!:hopelessness: Cant go wrong with a bronco:grin:
Seriously tho, its a nice little ride.. Im interested in seeing it come along


----------



## Mad Trapper

jbrooks19 said:


> Today I'll be working on mounting the off road lights, i still need to order the LED conversions for them so they draw less from my alternator/battery.


How bright are the new LED off road lights? What they cost? Amperage draw?

My 89 S10 with the baja package came both with lights on the factory brush guard and on the light/roll bar, they are scary bright and made by Bosch. Also has a super duty alternator, can't remember exact number but somewhere around 150 amps.


----------



## jbrooks19

AD244 is the high output alternator i'll be putting in. But, the lights are 55w if i remember correctly. But, i'll be converting from halogen to LED, not sure of the LED yet tho.


----------



## Slippy

I don't plan on buggin' anywhere but my JK Rubicon will get me and Mrs Slippy where we need to go...

View attachment 9372


----------



## James m

OK so here's my Chevy s10 4.3 picture. I was actually in my truck reading this thread from Tapatalk so I got out and took this.


----------



## Slippy

James m said:


> OK so here's my Chevy s10 4.3 picture. I was actually in my truck reading this thread from Tapatalk so I got out and took this.


Cool!

On a side note, I'd keep an eye on the damn neighbors across the street. Their house looks way too damn normal...they probably have a freakin' dungeon in the basement or some such nonsense...


----------



## James m

Slippy said:


> Cool!
> 
> On a side note, I'd keep an eye on the damn neighbors across the street. Their house looks way too damn normal...they probably have a freakin' dungeon in the basement or some such nonsense...


My chevy had the running boards also, but tgey were removed before i purchased it and i never saw them. The metal is still under where they were bolted on. This one is a 2003 model i got for $8,500 with just under 100,000 miles one to two years ago.

Oh those neighbors across the street. Theyre nice, they gave me a ride home when the manual transmission went out in my 93 f150 but that was around 2004 and i really haven't seen them since. They had a private security company coming around in 2002 or 2003. Like a Crown Victoria painted in company letters.

Maybe we nees a post your car thread?


----------



## Slippy

James m said:


> My chevy had the running boards also, but tgey were removed before i purchased it and i never saw them. The metal is still under where they were bolted on. This one is a 2003 model i got for $8,500 with just under 100,000 miles one to two years ago.
> 
> Oh those neighbors across the street. Theyre nice, they gave me a ride home when the manual transmission went out in my 93 f150 but that was around 2004 and i really haven't seen them since. They had a private security company coming around in 2002 or 2003. Like a Crown Victoria painted in company letters.
> 
> Maybe we nees a post your car thread?


James,

Dude, C'Mon man...you mean to tell me you haven't seen the neighbors since 2004? That's like 9 freakin' years man...that ain't normal! They live, what, 30 yards from you! Are they vampires?

I trust my instincts and I've got a bad feeling about them...


----------



## jbrooks19

Slippy said:


> James,
> 
> Dude, C'Mon man...you mean to tell me you haven't seen the neighbors since 2004? That's like 9 freakin' years man...that ain't normal! They live, what, 30 yards from you! Are they vampires?
> 
> I trust my instincts and I've got a bad feeling about them...


Slipp my friend, 2004 was 11 years ago


----------



## jbrooks19

Ok, so here's an update..... Got the lights mounted and wired.


----------



## Slippy

jbrooks19 said:


> Slipp my friend, 2004 was 11 years ago


It was a test to see if anyone reads my posts! :nonchalance:


----------



## jbrooks19

Slippy said:


> It was a test to see if anyone reads my posts! :nonchalance:


I read your posts Slippy, although it is sometimes painful. Lol Jk..


----------



## James m

In a lot of states you are required to keep those lights capped while on a public road. But looks good.


----------



## Slippy

jbrooks19 said:


> I read your posts Slippy, although it is sometimes painful. Lol Jk..


Imagine what Mrs Slippy goes through!:laughhard:


----------



## jbrooks19

James m said:


> In a lot of states you are required to keep those lights capped while on a public road. But looks good.


Eh, Indiana don't care lol.. We are easy going ******** here. We dont have any of the stupid inspection laws, lighting laws or any of that crap. However, I did find out that you cannot have red strobe lights on the front of your 86' Toyota Celica GTS...Police will give you warnings, damn i miss that car. Even though it led to 13 warnings and 2 tickets..


----------



## jbrooks19

Slippy said:


> Imagine what Mrs Slippy goes through!:laughhard:


Hopefully she has a sense of humor, well she is married to you so she has too :very_drunk:


----------



## jbrooks19

Here is a "To-Do" list on the blazer to get it trail, camping and "Bug Out" ready....

Upper control arm (Drivers side needs it but will replace both)
Wheel spacers for the rear (2in)
New Batteries (2 battery system to provide more power for camping/inverter use)
Ball Joints (Not needed, just replace as a preventative measure since they no longer accept grease due to rust on grease points)
AC (Service, potentially new compressor)
Trans flush (Preventative measure)
Rear Diff fluid exchange (Preventative Measure)
Tarp Canopy (PVC Pipe and tarp that swings out from roof rack, for camping under or just to block the sun)
Power Inverter (Big enough to charge phones and such)
Extra Lighting (Side facing LEDs on roof rack, rear facing LEDs, camping lights on hatch)
Power outlets in the back. (12v outlets)
Battery backup. (To run campsite lighting, already have 8 of the batteries needed)
Bed-line rocker panels (Remove trim)
Spotlight (12v/rechargeable)
12v Air Compressor (Mounted in the back of hatch)
Tire Plug kit
Build box for back (Wood with compartment and the cover in carpet)


Let me know if you guys can think of anything i should ad to the list.


Thanks!


----------



## Mad Trapper

If your ball joints are quality and still tight, just replace the grease zerks.

Check the CV joints/boots well when doing A-arms


----------



## jbrooks19

***Update time***

Got a gas can holder built for the roof rack. Also is adjustable to use with coolers or whatever else..

















Let me know if the photos work, still haven't quite figured photbucket out yet,


----------



## James m

I can see your license plate.


----------



## jbrooks19

James m said:


> I can see your license plate.


Lol. so??


----------



## Denton

jbrooks19 said:


> Lol. so??


I'm with James. You might want to get just a wee bit more paranoid! :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## jbrooks19

There, problem solved. lol


----------



## James m

I still would have put some things like the gas on a hitch carrier. Unless ground clearance is an issue.


----------



## jbrooks19

James m said:


> I still would have put some things like the gas on a hitch carrier. Unless ground clearance is an issue.


If ya read my post, it said not only gonna be used for gas.. But, clearance is not an issue anyways.


----------



## jbrooks19

Updated Before and after pic.


----------



## Arklatex

It looks a lot better without that side step imo. Nice job.


----------



## jbrooks19

Well, got up for work this morning and blazer no starty.... Dead battery. Had it tested, came out as a bad one. So, bought a new interstate batt, went from 525CCA up to a 800CCA.. lol HUGE improvement.


----------



## jbrooks19

Anyone have any knowledge about how i should wire up a second battery to help support using an inverter and other accessories and lights? A wiring diagram would be great. I wanna charge it from my alternator.


----------



## sparkyprep

Just wire it up in parallel to your first battery. No problem.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

I have a couple little things to chime in on here. 
1. A BOV isnt supposed to be pretty. It is functional. Everything you do to the vehicle should improve function. If, by chance you also improve looks in the process, awesome. Look at military vehicles. They are designed to withstand anything you could possibly throw at them, up to and including bombs, but they are ugly as sin. 

2. Lift kits are great to increase ground clearance, but only if you are lifting from the right place (ie. body lift vs. suspension lift) Just make sure you are actually improving functionality, and remember that higher center of gravity also means decreased handling.

3.Going to manual 4x4 is an awesome idea. Consider also switching to a manual steering rack, and, unless you will be in a hot climate, removing the AC system. These will reduce weight, free up more power, and improve reliability of the vehicle. Other things like improving the exhaust system and air intake will free up more power and reduce weight.

4. Last point, red is the first color the eye sees. This means your vehicle will be easy to spot, and difficult to conceal. Consider repainting. Forrest green or tan are great color options that can still be clear coated and look inconspicuous, yet provide the best conceal-ability.


----------



## jbrooks19

Jakthesoldier said:


> I have a couple little things to chime in on here.
> 1. A BOV isnt supposed to be pretty. It is functional. Everything you do to the vehicle should improve function. If, by chance you also improve looks in the process, awesome. Look at military vehicles. They are designed to withstand anything you could possibly throw at them, up to and including bombs, but they are ugly as sin.
> 
> 2. Lift kits are great to increase ground clearance, but only if you are lifting from the right place (ie. body lift vs. suspension lift) Just make sure you are actually improving functionality, and remember that higher center of gravity also means decreased handling.
> 
> 3.Going to manual 4x4 is an awesome idea. Consider also switching to a manual steering rack, and, unless you will be in a hot climate, removing the AC system. These will reduce weight, free up more power, and improve reliability of the vehicle. Other things like improving the exhaust system and air intake will free up more power and reduce weight.
> 
> 4. Last point, red is the first color the eye sees. This means your vehicle will be easy to spot, and difficult to conceal. Consider repainting. Forrest green or tan are great color options that can still be clear coated and look inconspicuous, yet provide the best conceal-ability.


Thanks for the input!

The lift i did was suspension and bigger tires so ground clearance increased quite a bit. Over the color red, I keep camo rattle cans lying around all the time. If SHTF and it needs to change color, it will


----------



## Jakthesoldier

In the interest of speed, and since you are working on your vehicle I'd also suggest looking into a compressor. Not only are airtools a god send, but you could use a HPLV paint gun to camo your vehicle quickly. Another thought is looking into Plastidip. If you coat your vehicle in Plastidip before painting (about 4 gallons worth) you can easily remove the camo afterward by peeling off the Plastidip.


----------



## jbrooks19

Good ideas, Jack!


----------



## shootbrownelk

jbrooks19 said:


> Eventually it will be changed. Most likely a Satin black.


 I vote for camo.


----------



## GTGallop

If it were mine, and I live in the desert, I'd add some heat vents to the hood to let hot engine air out and add an oversized racing radiator with electric fans. Heat dissipation is a major concern. Even adding a tranny cooler nad oil cooler would be a good add. Keep those fluids viable longer because you won't be popping in to a Jiffy Lube for a transmission flush after SHTF.


----------



## James m

I would personally steer away from camo. Its like advertising. One solid color that matches your location.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

GTGallop said:


> If it were mine, and I live in the desert, I'd add some heat vents to the hood to let hot engine air out and add an oversized racing radiator with electric fans. Heat dissipation is a major concern. Even adding a tranny cooler nad oil cooler would be a good add. Keep those fluids viable longer because you won't be popping in to a Jiffy Lube for a transmission flush after SHTF.


Doesn't this car already have an oil cooler? It should. But these are good points. Heat control is important. Too much is disastrous, but so is too little. Sounds weird, since race cars are always trying to get cooler, but vehicles need to maintain a minimum operating temperature. So keep that in consideration as well. You may also consider the possibility of needing to cross deep water. With that you may want a snorkel. With all these suggested mods you will have one sexy beast of a BOV


----------



## Jakthesoldier

It's fun to build cars on other people's dime lol. My personal BOV is also my daily driver, and also my race car. The build is slow and tedious with countless hours spent researching and planning out my build with best power, weight, performance, and reliability. It's a work in progress, but wherever we are going, I'll pretty much guarantee I'll get there before you lol


----------



## James m

I forgot, but just remembered that after my catalytic converter went bad i had a resonator exaust installed. It was actually between $50-$75 cheaper than a normal exaust. I remembered because i was into the gas today.


----------



## Slippy

If I was building a BOV vehicle and was not going to drive it until SHTF I might be prone to have an interchangeble set of decals. 

FBI, DHS FEMA, or Red Cross. Just an idea without putting any thought into it. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## SecTec21

Slippy said:


> If I was building a BOV vehicle and was not going to drive it until SHTF I might be prone to have an interchangeble set of decals.
> 
> FBI, DHS FEMA, or Red Cross. Just an idea without putting any thought into it. Where am I going wrong?


Do you violate any law by disguising as "official" vehicle? Would citizens flag you down for help? Will disguise may help you get through checkpoints easier? Will there be any "papers" required?

What if you were disguised as something nobody wanted any thing to do with? Maybe hazardous waste, medical waste, infectious disease waste? Maybe somebody can think up some good ideas.


----------



## Jakthesoldier

James m said:


> I forgot, but just remembered that after my catalytic converter went bad i had a resonator exaust installed. It was actually between $50-$75 cheaper than a normal exaust. I remembered because i was into the gas today.


If you are going to run without a cat, you might as well just get a test pipe. Gives you a bit more power.


----------



## Slippy

SecTec21 said:


> Do you violate any law by disguising as "official" vehicle? Would citizens flag you down for help? Will disguise may help you get through checkpoints easier? Will there be any "papers" required?
> 
> What if you were disguised as something nobody wanted any thing to do with? Maybe hazardous waste, medical waste, infectious disease waste? Maybe somebody can think up some good ideas.


After SHTF I'll assume that we are living in a WROL (Without Rule of Law) situation. My initial thought was that most Sheeple will just bow down to authority figures. My goal would not be evil in nature, it would be to provide the best way for me to get to my destination without trouble.

I like the hazardous waste angle, you could have a CDC sticker to help pull off that guise. A Black 4WD Suburban would work well with each decal I think.


----------



## SecTec21

How about a little convoy? Maybe a black Suburban "escorting" a decal-ed vehicle? Suburban driver in operator outfit complete with black aviator sunglasses, "I have orders to get these people to such-and-such!"


----------



## James m

Will you include a government license plate? I think it would be better to look like everyone else. If it does get bad and you have a suburban with a brush guard, make it look like you hit someone. Or what the heck, i was going to say hit someone, but thought not.


----------



## Slippy

Yes, steal a government issued plate now and hide it in a cache until SHTF. When you need to use it, put it on your vehicle. No computers to check the authenticity of the plate.


----------



## James m

I could see the fake stickers, but what if the government employee comes out of IHOP unexpectedly?


----------



## eferred

what will you do about all the chokepoints that will be full of stalled, shotup cars, eh? It will take almost nothing to stop nearly all traffic, and millions of people are going to think of (and have available) that small thing. If shtf, it will be brought into play within a few hours.


----------



## jbrooks19

Just an update.....

I've got all new BF Goodrich MT KM2 tires (31-10.5 15) not on in the picture. G

Heres the list of upgrades:
LED light bar (Front facing)
Side facing LED lights
Rear facing LED lights
BF Goodrich MT KM2 tires
All new steering components (Ball joints, pitman, idler and tie rods)
Bigger roof rack
Serviced front and rear diff
Bedlined the rocker panels
CB installed and tuned
Firestik Antenna (With tunable tip and side mount)

I currently have a guy building me a swing out tire carrier for the back that will hold my spare, 2 jerry cans and a Hi-Lift jack.


----------



## tango

Install a fails open thermostat.
Replace the belt tensioner.

Go to an RV store and look at the dual battery setups. There's your wiring diagram.


----------



## James m

I was told the radiator fan can be replaced to give more power. The stock ones run off of the belt. I'm told they can be replaced with electric. It would give you something to do with the dual batteries.


----------



## jbrooks19

Here is an update on my Blazer.... Got my tire carrier/ gas can carrier built and installed.


----------

